# Crazy stuff that happens



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

I was just reading backwards and saw this...its not too crazy, but I did have some real deer bones and a dog skull lying on one of the graves inside my haunt. During the evening a small dog I've never seen before or since kept sneaking in the fence and made off with most of them...including the skull..cannibal pooch!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Many years ago a woman gave me a cow skull from the high plateau of California. I hung it in my house, that summer every once and awhile a terrible smell would be in that room, it wasn't until much later that I realised there was still alittle brain matter in the skull! The dry California air had dried it up but the humid hot Illinois air revived it again!
Lucky me!
I painted a real skeleton with white paint and so far no critters have bothered it or maybe their noses haven't found it yet?
Yesterday a huge doe (deer) ran out infront of me and my dog as we took our morning walk. Living here is like living in the middle of a huge park or forrest preserve, wildlife , all kinds, whereever you happen to look.
The vines have now grown surrounding my house and the boundries of my yard so we are effectively hiding, well camoflauged, I guess we are are also part of the wildlife?


----------



## Spooklights (Aug 25, 2006)

I am the proud (?) owner of the world's naughtiest cat. She terrorizes my big dog, and tries to upset everything she can. I thought I was going to have to get rid of her, until last week when I received a Bucky skeleton, and sat him in a chair to keep him out of the way for a moment. I turned around, and the cat was curled up in his lap, purring. She has remained there for the last week, except when she's eating. I have given up on the idea of moving Bucky, and am instead using him as a cat pacifier. Has anyone else ever had a pet that reacted oddly to one of their props?


----------



## ScardeyCat (Sep 10, 2005)

My cats too, love to decorate! That's hilarious! They get right in the toepincher I built, and sniff everything coming down from the attic. Halloween is a time of burnt whiskers in my house, definitely. Nosy kitties! They sniff the candles.


----------

